# Fluidmaster Pro45B



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

I've been using these for quite a while. I like the brass shank and that the home stores don't carry them.

Just the other day, I noticed a white plastic piece in the box. Checked all the other boxes and all of them have it. The piece definitely goes in the bottom of the shank. Does anyone know why they are now loose and not in the shank? At first, I thought they fell out. But I tested that theory by putting it back in and banging it around. Once in, they stay in.

It appears as if Fluidmaster is intentionally not putting them in anymore. Called my supplier and he didn't know why.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

the filter?


----------



## PlumberWhoCares (Mar 27, 2009)

It regulates the flow and is supposed to eliminate water hammer. Within the last month, I noticed they are loose in the box and it's driving me crazy.


----------



## Plumber (Jan 18, 2009)

I thought the whole deal was supposed to stop water hammer. The heavy duty construction, etc.

Do they work?


----------



## WestCoastPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

IMO, they are junk.. I used them, and have now replaced them, lucky just after the year warranty. Some I ATE because they were junk and i realize that.

I hate anything fluidmaster, you all should check out Brasscraft fill valves, they are a little more money, but they don't have the float that will hold water like the fluidmaster and are just overall better.

BCT015H,

once you use them, you will never go back.


----------



## leak1 (Mar 25, 2009)

i use brasscraft valves and i luv them! they are cheaper priced then fluidmaster in my area.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.brasscraft.com/images/Prod_ToiletRepair.jpg


What exactly is the difference between this Brasscraft and the Fluidmaster ?

Cal


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I think anything plastic is junk. I had FluidMasters fail as well as the BrassCraft. Give me a good old fashioned Mansfield ballcock.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

WestCoastPlumber said:


> IMO, they are junk.. I used them, and have now replaced them, lucky just after the year warranty. Some I ATE because they were junk and i realize that.
> 
> I hate anything fluidmaster, you all should check out Brasscraft fill valves, they are a little more money, but they don't have the float that will hold water like the fluidmaster and are just overall better.
> 
> ...


Did you use the ProSeries? We have installed tons of them and have not had one problem with them.

Is it possible you got a defective batch? It's hard to believe yours were so bad and the ones we use are doing fine.

 Maybe you didn't install the Fluidmasters correctly. 






Just kidding. Don't scorch me. :blink:


----------

